# Poly, Separated but trying to reconcile



## tiny_nomad (Feb 18, 2020)

.


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

how were you not there for your husband?

were you dating others while his mom was dying and or after?

is marriage not open now?

has your husband had other partners?

did your husband have a partner when his mom died, and now?

while married how many people did you date. how many did you have sex with, and
the same with your husband?


----------



## tiny_nomad (Feb 18, 2020)

.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

So based on your last post, and most people know the difference between poly and open. 

So based on your last post, I am guessing that the wanted or maybe was expecting a hierarchy in relationship at some level. 

I am thinking her wanted you to be there the way a wife would have been in a traditional mono marriage. 

Right or wrong I am betting that is what he is feeling even if he cannot define it. 

And frankly, if you were not there, after a breakup with a 4 month partner, regardless of hierarchy, I think I would be separated too. But that is just me.

Sometimes, when things like that happen, other peoples behaviors show us how important we are or are not to them. 

I am not condemning you, or him. And I am not saying you or he is right. I am just guessing on how he may have been feeling...


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I don’t get it. 

You’re poly, but have a new partner. Your husband threw you out, but you have other partners that aren’t supporting you either. 

Your husbands mother died, but because of your insecurity and breaking up with one of your partners, you weren’t there for him. 

You both should have loads of support in a poly scenario, and yet neither of you actually are. 

This is total chaos. Reduce your variables, ask yourself what you really want here, and either focus on fixing your marriage (which means your other relationships go on indefinite pause) or just divorce and focus on your other guys. 

I think your problem is a lot of your own making here, and I think you’re trying to have everything at once, while not actually meeting your own commitments to your poly group. Your reach is extending beyond your grasp. 

Get simple.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

@tiny_nomad While I don't want to validate any potantially abusive behavior by your husband, I'm still coming down on his side in all of this.

I'm sorry your BF of four months broke up with you, but you husband lost HIS MOTHER. Dead mother trumps four-month boyfriend in every conceivable scenario. You said that you guys don't have a hierarchy for your poly relationships, but the fact that you and hubs are actually MARRIED indicates that this relationship should take precedent over all others when necessary. It sounds like your husband was expecting that, and you weren't willing to provide and support him the way a monogamous wife would... and honestly, I shouldn't have to differentiate between monogamous and polyamorous. Your husband was expecting you to support him like a wife would, and you were too busy navel-gazing over a 4-month long relationship to make him a priority. I would have asked you to leave, too. A four-month long relationship isn't more important than a 15-year marriage. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

tiny_nomad said:


> We are polyamorous, not open. This is a meaningful distinction to make - our relationships are no different than other long term committed (traditionally monogamous) relationships, there are just more of them. We are ethical and open about our relationships and communicate about new partners, changes in relationship status, etc. We do not seek to be hierarchical or impose restrictions on relationships based on other relationships. In addition to my husband of 15 years, I had a boyfriend of 8 years and a new partner of 4 months (the one that broke up with me). My husband has two other girlfriends he has been with for 6 & 8 years respectively. All of our relationships are committed and loving, and we considered each other all family. One of his girlfriends lives with us, the other lives next door. My boyfriend and his wife would go on vacations with us, and we all helped each other out and went out together socially.
> 
> As for how I was not there for my husband, he can't really provide me a clear answer. I tried to tell him that *I was not emotionally in a place where I could be emotionally strong, because I was in so much pain myself.* I tried to be honest about this, and I felt that in being honest about what I was experiencing I was doing my best to honor and love and appreciate my husband. I tried to be vulnerable about how I was feeling, that I wanted to be strong for him but I didn't feel that I could because I was breaking down, too. I told him how grateful I was he had his other partners there to support him when I was in so much pain, as well. However, he saw this as a betrayal. He said that I should have been able to put aside my own pain to "be there for him" even though he can't define what "being there for him" would have looked like. I was ready to drop everything and go to the hospital with him at a moment's notice. I paid for his hotels and travel. My partners were aware and okay with the fact that he was my priority during this time, until things blew up.
> 
> ...


Pls see the bolded. Even in a poly M, the M is the anchor between two persons - the trust that you'll be there for each other during the normal hardships in life's journey. Despite the relations outside the M.

His mother died for goodness sake. And you couldn't be there for him because a bf broke up with you? That's understandably a core failure on your part. He's right.

You showed him you weren't a dependable partner in the journey through life in the hard times. 

He is right not to trust you imo.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Elvis has left the building


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Elvis has left the building


I suspect she didn't get the answer she was looking for.

That may be indicative of why her marriage is in crisis.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator note:*

Due to the fact that @tiny_nomad has deleted her posts, this thread is now closed for further replies.


----------

